# Wanted Road Bike



## kimolsen (30 Mar 2009)

I am looking for a decent second hand road bike to be used 2-3 times a week for fitness work. I currently have a Hybrid which i bought 10 months ago but it is now unsuitable for the distances i am covering.

I am wanting to spend betwenn £200-£350 and i am located in Sheffield so i could travel anywhere within 90 miles. I am 5 ft 9 tall and a 32 inch leg. I would be willing to part exchange the Hybrid if it's of interest.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (31 Mar 2009)

*dolan on british cycling website.*

I came across this today whilst browsing on the bitish cycling website

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/web/site/BC/mem/classified_ads/classified_ads.asp

FOR SALE: Dolan Pursuit Frame with carbon forks. (Matt Black). Intergrated Long carbon areo seat post and headset included. Top tube C-C 55cm. Seat tube, C-T 52cm. Would suit rider anywhere around 5'9. Used only handful of times. Great condition. £220 (Inc p&p). Contact 07729 835 085. 

This sounded perfect for you.


----------



## kimolsen (31 Mar 2009)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> I came across this today whilst browsing on the bitish cycling website
> 
> http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/web/site/BC/mem/classified_ads/classified_ads.asp
> 
> ...



Many thanks for your help but unfortunately this bike is now sold, i will keep searching.


----------



## RedBike (4 Apr 2009)

I'm about to re-sell mine again
http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/04/bye-bye-baby-goodbye.html

Should be on ebay later on today.


----------



## RedBike (4 Apr 2009)

Aderts up
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=180343596615


----------



## wlc1 (7 Apr 2009)

I've got a specialized Allez for sale. 

14 months old - 630 odd miles and well loved. 

See the For Sale section for photo's etc.


----------

